# I love this avatar feature!



## dmharris (Jul 28, 2006)

Enough said!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Keitht (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm using the feature, but hardly see it as a life changing event.  Maybe some people need to get out more


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> I'm using the feature, but hardly see it as a life changing event.  Maybe some people need to get out more



I'm with you.  I use it since it's available, but it's no big deal to me.  But some folks really love these things, so I'm glad we can finally turn them back on.


----------



## Buzzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

So how can I choose a custom avatar?  All I seem to be able to do is choose one of those listed...


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

Buzzmom said:
			
		

> So how can I choose a custom avatar?  All I seem to be able to do is choose one of those listed...



Uploading of custom avatars is limited to TUG Members.  If you are a TUG member and not shown as such, please see this post:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

To join TUG:
http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html


----------



## dmharris (Jul 29, 2006)

Yep, life has gotten pretty simple for me; give me an opportunity to pretty-up my message and I'm a happy camper, er make that tugger!


----------



## Buzzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Uploading of custom avatars is limited to TUG Members.  If you are a TUG member and not shown as such, please see this post:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53



Thank you, Doug!  Worked perfectly.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 29, 2006)

Whoops, what's an avatar? I thought it was sort of like an East Indian guru?
Liz


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> Whoops, what's an avatar? I thought it was sort of like an East Indian guru?



Avatar = graphic image one can include in one's posts.  This is mine:


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 30, 2006)

OK, I like the pictures, some of you seem a bit non-human though. I'll work on posting something, too. Thanks.
Liz


----------



## kapish (Jul 30, 2006)

*Avatar ... what it was before the internet ...*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Avatar = graphic image one can include in one's posts.


Here is what "avatar" meant before the internet.


----------



## Buzzmom (Jul 30, 2006)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> OK, I like the pictures, some of you seem a bit non-human though. I'll work on posting something, too. Thanks.
> Liz



Well, since I'm Buzzmom, I thought my avatar should be of Buzz, my fur kid.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks, Kapish. I knew I was familar with the word from a different context. Quite a change in definition. I wonder how the word became used so differently in internet talk.
Liz


----------



## Keitht (Jul 30, 2006)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> OK, I like the pictures, some of you seem a bit non-human though.Liz



Doug's just been working so hard lately he hasn't had time to shave


----------



## abbekit (Jul 30, 2006)

Just uploaded so I'm testing mine.  That's me at Queen's Bath on Kauai.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 30, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> Doug's just been working so hard lately he hasn't had time to shave



... and the Makai Gal is bugging me to get a haircut too ..


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 31, 2006)

I like the feature too!  The only problem is deciding which custom picture to use.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 1, 2006)

The predefined avatars are pretty good, too!  (Especially if you like cats.)

In general, an "avatar" is a physical embodiment of a principle or a spirit.  However, online it seems to mean a *picture* of the physical embodiment that one has selected for oneself.  Sort of a "_virtual_ physical embodiment," I guess....


----------



## JLB (Aug 4, 2006)

The avatars and pictures are really nice, but if you have an older system, say Win98, you may find that they create problems, especially regarding the speed it takes pages to load.  If that is the case you can use the edit functions under Quick Links to disable avatars and pictures.

It wasn't that long ago that some people were boisterous about eliminating things that slowed down their visit here, stuff like long signatures.


----------



## MarTN (Aug 4, 2006)

Testing my avatar.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 4, 2006)

MarTN said:
			
		

> Testing my avatar.



No need to test with a new post.  If it shows in your user control panel avatar page, it's there.  Or look at any of your old posts.  Each message page you view is reconstructed each time you download it, and everyone's signature and avatar will always reflect their current ones.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 4, 2006)

But its soo much fun to come to this thread and see all the new avatars!  Please don't discourage it.  How else will I get my thrill for the day?  I live a very shallow life, you know...

Fern



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> No need to test with a new post.  If it shows in your user control panel avatar page, it's there.  Or look at any of your old posts.  Each message page you view is reconstructed each time you download it, and everyone's signature and avatar will always reflect their current ones.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 5, 2006)

How else will I get my thrill for the day? I live a very shallow life, you know...


You do?? What about me, the one who loves this feature so much, I actually posted about it?  TALK about shallow!  And now that Mary has copied my avatar, it gives me an excuse to find a new one!

Hey, how do you get the quote from a previous thread to show up in purple; that would make my weekend!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 5, 2006)

Like this?  Its easy, once you know.  You click the "Quote" button instead of the reply button.  Then you go back up to the top of your note, hit two Enters so you have blank space, and start your note in the blank space above the quote.  

Oh, and thanks for asking.  I love to show off!  
Fern



			
				dmharris said:
			
		

> How else will I get my thrill for the day? I live a very shallow life, you know...
> 
> 
> You do?? What about me, the one who loves this feature so much, I actually posted about it?  TALK about shallow!  And now that Mary has copied my avatar, it gives me an excuse to find a new one!
> ...


----------



## MarTN (Aug 5, 2006)

Three times I tried to change to a custom picture and each time it said "Upload failed" when I tried to Save Changes.   But when I came here to see what would show when that happened, the picture was the last one I had tried. 

This new picture is from the British Virgins Islands.  A beautiful place but it took us 14 hours and 8 transportation devices to get to our destination!


----------



## chouchou (Aug 5, 2006)

This is great ..I did not realize you could put in a custom avatar.  Thank you!


----------



## The Conch Man (Aug 5, 2006)

How great minds work ~~ You are so good Fern ~~ :whoopie:   I luv the way you think ~~   



			
				Fern Modena said:
			
		

> Like this? Its easy, once you know. You click the "Quote" button instead of the reply button. Then you go back up to the top of your note, hit two Enters so you have blank space, and start your note in the blank space above the quote.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for asking. I love to show off!
> Fern


----------



## dmharris (Aug 7, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> Like this? Its easy, once you know. You click the "Quote" button instead of the reply button. Then you go back up to the top of your note, hit two Enters so you have blank space, and start your note in the blank space above the quote.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for asking. I love to show off!
> Fern


 
WOWEE! Now that has made my day and yes, I do need to get out more often!! Thanks!


----------

